

Simple Neuromarketing Hacks That Increased Revenue by 65% In The First Round - taliagw
http://www.conversioner.com/blog/neuromarketing-hacks/

======
judibrown
Thanks I really learned a lot from those 2 posts! where can I read more about
neuromarketing?

